# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari : Beberapa varietas Koi Doitsu Female 57 cm up

## Iori

Tolong klo ada nyang punya n mo jual Koi2 Doitsu di bawah ini dengan size minimum 57 cm dan jenis kelamin betina harap hubungin saya di sini ato email ke [email protected].

Showa, Kujaku, Kumonryu, Kikokuryu, Beni Kikokuryu


Thanks in advanced

----------


## Andika12

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

